# Retiring to Thailand - visa, costs of living



## OwenCanada

Hello I have been to Thailand twice in the past 2 years, I LOVE It (the smiles, the weather,the Culture). What a Beautiful Country.

I am hoping that Thailand is where I can retire (in about 2 years) I will be 50. I will have a modest pension, I am looking at Chiang Mai.

I was hoping someone could give me a liitle advice about a Retirement Visa. (If I put $25,000us in one of Thailand banks , how much Pension do I have to show )

Is $1000usd a month enough to live - I do not drink, even in Canada I always try to live thrifty (cheaper restaurants).

I was hoping to get a apartment for about 300-350 a month with a small kitchen, hot water, (is this realistic).

If Anyone knows some websites that are accurate, Please let me know.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Wayward Wind

OwenCanada said:


> Hello I have been to Thailand twice in the past 2 years, I LOVE It (the smiles, the weather,the Culture). What a Beautiful Country.
> 
> I am hoping that Thailand is where I can retire (in about 2 years) I will be 50. I will have a modest pension, I am looking at Chiang Mai.
> 
> I was hoping someone could give me a liitle advice about a Retirement Visa. (If I put $25,000us in one of Thailand banks , how much Pension do I have to show )
> 
> Is $1000usd a month enough to live - I do not drink, even in Canada I always try to live thrifty (cheaper restaurants).
> 
> I was hoping to get a apartment for about 300-350 a month with a small kitchen, hot water, (is this realistic).
> 
> If Anyone knows some websites that are accurate, Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks everyone


Three methods to meet the financial requirements for a retirement visa:

1. 800,000 THB (about $26,000 at today's rates) on deposit in a Thai bank. Type of account, i.e., savings or term deposit, which would be acceptable, can vary depending on the immigration office where you apply. The funds have to be "seeded" - on deposit for 3 months prior to application;

2. Obtain a certification from your embassy/consulate here that indicates 800,000 THB or more in annual income. Some embassies do this on the honor system, while others require that you show proof;

3. A combination of income and bank deposit which shows resources of 800,000 THB or more. One advantage to this route is that if you do have a modest pension, then whatever amount you put in the bank to make up the shortfall does not have to be seeded.

There is a process to obtain a retirement visa in advance in your home country, but t is a fairly simple process to obtain one here as well. I came in on a visa waiver (US citizen), and had my long term visa and retirement extension in less than a month with only two visits to Immigration. 

I live in Naklua, and thus am unfamiliar with cost of living in Chiang Mai would be, but others will know. Chiang Mai does have a reputation for being cheaper than other places, like Pattaya, Phuket, Bangkok, etc.

Send me a PM if you want any additional info and/or links to some of the websites that I found helpful when I retired here last year.

Good luck!


----------



## Song_Si

Hi

there are other threads on Chiang Mai whih should help you, esp this recent one: Chiang Mai - Cost of living


----------



## OwenCanada

Thanks, I will check the Website

I will check out Banks when I am there in January

Thanks Again


----------



## bkkhome

there are apartments in chiangmai that cost only less that 300 usd, so yeah that is realistic. With 1000 usd a month, you will be able to live a nice lifestyle.


----------

